# Need plow mount



## Auggie19780 (Nov 12, 2019)

17111 mount needed


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What brand is that and for what plow and truck?


----------



## Auggie19780 (Nov 12, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> What brand is that and for what plow and truck?


Its a meyers mount round tube for a 99 silverado 2500


----------



## Auggie19780 (Nov 12, 2019)

Auggie19780 said:


> Its a meyers mount round tube for a 99 silverado 2500


7.5 ft


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

https://fingerlakes.craigslist.org/pts/d/kanona-meyers-plow-mount-99-to-2010/7009691254.html


----------

